# Orlando, fl



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

I was just wondering if there was anybody in Orlando with S A.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm about 30 minutes from Orlando. In the Kissimmee/Poinciana area


----------



## Kiki89 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm about two hours south of Orlando


----------



## sunshine0505 (May 16, 2011)

I'm about 30 min outside of orlando


----------

